# Steady Rest For Atlas/Craftsman 6" Lathe



## Skowinski (Aug 18, 2018)

In Las Vegas NV (not mine).  Looks to be in good shape.

https://lasvegas.craigslist.org/tls/d/atlas-craftsman-6-inch-steady/6671140399.html


----------

